
Learn Vim by watching gifs - mrmrs
http://twitter.com/vimgifs
======
Zikes
I've been using vim as my primary editor for a few years now and I love how
there's always something new that just blows my mind, like the :earlier and
:later in that pinned tweet.

------
unsignedqword
Didn't know that you could just use 'A' to append to the end of a line instead
of doing '$a'. Neat!

~~~
ascagnel_
Similarly, 'I' will move the cursor to the start of the line and then enter
insert mode.

~~~
teh_klev
Apropos my comment above, that command has lived in my vi/vim blind spot.

------
sreenadh
How do they show the keystrokes on the screen? Is it an app or they edit it
in?

